
David Rumsey Map Collection Adds Nearly 1700 Historic Maps and Images - yyzyvr
http://infodocket.com/2011/06/27/digitized-maps-david-rumsey-map-collection-adds-nearly-1700-new-maps-and-images/
======
SecurityMatters
Give the guy credit for making some effort to put the maps up. Maybe when
Stanford gets them, they will become readable. Currently, they are in some
weird, proprietary, patent encumbered format and essentially unusable.

